# Save the BBMF at RAF Conningsby



## ian lanc (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Can we circulate this to every one that each of us know, ie our full contacts list, to try and save the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight. 

Regards,

Dave Wheeler
Flt Lt
BSc(Hons), GCGI, RAFVR(T) 

Petition to: Ensure that the Battle of Birtain Memorial Flight is not axed in any defence cuts. | Number10.gov.uk



Your petition reads:


We the undersigned Petition the Prime Minister to Ensure that the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight is not axed in any defence cuts It has been suggested that the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight (BBMF) - which celebrates the sacrifice of those who flew during the 2nd World War - will be cut in the next round of defence cuts. This will be a travesty if it was to go ahead.


The BBMF is said to cost a mere £3m a year, less than 0.1% of the defence budget.


It is a great delight for all who see their displays, and, if closed, the memory of 'The Few' will be lost. Please vote to ensure that the BBMF is not closed. Simply click on the link above, fill in the form and then pass this on.


Thanks for submitting your petition.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 31, 2010)

Done !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2010)

Got your e-mail Ian. Done mine and forwarded the petition on my contacts list.
Thanks for bringing it to our attention. If our so-called Government scrap the BBMF, they need, as Goering said "Their ar**s kicked out"!!


----------



## imalko (Jan 31, 2010)

Terry, I also received e-mail you forwarded to me regarding this. Would like to sign the petition but how can I when I'm not a British citizen or resident. Hope this works, however, and that BBMF will be preserved.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 31, 2010)

Good cause, had to find some way to sign! 
I just used the sample address that they gave when I forgot to fill it out....  

So I am signed up. Igor use the code that they give you when you can't fill out the UK post code..


----------



## magnu (Feb 1, 2010)

Done


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2010)

signed up ! hope they see sense and leave the BBMF well alone


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2010)

Got a reply from HMG today.

Heres the link... HM Government

Lets hope they keep their word....yeah righty !.

And many thanks to the 17414 people who signed the petition. Great stuff !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds good, but as you stated Gary, let's hope they keep their word eh? Because what they didn't state was one word - "yet" !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 15, 2010)

Had the same message yesterday Gary, which in reality said sweet bugger all. Have to keep the fingers crossed. The Red Arrows could also be on the cards again.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, got the email as well. Lets hope nothing happens to either the BBMF or the Red Arrows.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2010)

agree with you all, got same e-mail as well


----------

